# Check it out!



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Check out my ice fishing video if you have a second thanks and subscribe!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome!! I was at the Dock tournament at Alum back in December and got a 13-14 lber with my Swedish pimple/Waxie and ice rod,, that was a blast!! I wish I could more target them through the ice like I do with channel cats. 

Cool video!

Salmonid


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks salmonid!!!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

That was awesome. How long did the fight last?


----------

